# 48 and 11/48



## Scottie_The_Boy (Apr 15, 2008)

Are Pretty much the same Remington shotguns correct?

As will the 11/48 barrel fit the model 48 sportsman?

As I seen Manuels which are for the two of them in the same booklet.

And my Barrel looks just like the 11/48 barrels on auctionarms.com and such.... and I own the Model 48 Sportsman 12 ga.

Thanks
Scottie_The_Boy


----------

